# Anadrol and T3



## mjl1990 (Feb 1, 2016)

Anyone here ever used anadrol to stave off the muscle wasting affects of T3?

I'm thinking of adding it into my cycle since its intended purpose was minimising AIDS-associated wasting but just interested to hear your experiences if any


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

It'll work. Any AAS will really. I'd rather save it for bulking on, mind, but if that's what you wanna use it for then go for it. It's also commonly used at the end of a cutting cycle to fill back out quickly.


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

It will work but if you currently are on cycle then what you are taking already is probably working just fine.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

as above really, are you currently taking test or whatever as if so a medium to high cruise dose should be sufficient for most to hold muscle whilst in the deficit. the Anadrol will make you feel like crap more than likely and wreck your liver if you intend on a longer cut.


----------

